# Rehabilitating a Puppy Mill Dog



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I found this article at www.petshoppuppies.org and thought it could be quite useful for those that foster and/or adopt puppy mill dogs that have spent months and years in wire cages or other miserable conditions. This is a PDF file.

http://www.petshoppuppies.org/Articles/Rehabilitation of a Puppy Mill Dog2.pdf

Here is a small excerpt:

*"We would love to say that every puppy mill survivor needs only love to turn it into a wonderful family pet, but that would be a lie. Love is definitely needed, but so is patience and understanding. The psychological damage done during the years in the mill can usually be overcome, but it takes time and dedication."*


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent article Marj. There were great explanations and reminders in there for me - even two years after living with Tess.

One of the great points they make, that is frequently overlooked, is that adopting a mill dog isn't right for everyone. It sounds like a positive, altruistic thing to do but the reality can be very tough to live with day-to-day - for both the adopter and adoptee. And the best thing we can all do is tell everyone about the evils of puppy mills and buying puppies from pet shops.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:amen: Jill!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Excellent information, Marj. I have pasted it on one of of my bumps for "Importance of a good breeder". I wish all these threads can be made into a sticky like the health thread on the main page.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Excellent article, Marj! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Marj for posting. This is valuable information!


----------



## ownedbyhavs (Jun 8, 2008)

*HALO Rescue: Price Tags*

Price Tags

How can you put a price tag on love?
How about trust?
Forgiveness?
Loyalty?
Joy?

Three Havanese came into Halo Havanese Rescue a few days ago when their owner died unexpectedly.
Their medical needs are great due to extreme neglect. Yet despite the pain that Zorro, Justa and Rosie must experience constantly due to broken and infected teeth, exposed roots and severe gum disease, the three dogs are sweet and gentle. Though new to their foster home, they're already welcoming the loving attention provided to them. Those of us who've seen them can't help but wonder, "How can these dogs wag at us given their experiences? Where did they learn to give such sweet kisses? How do they find the trust to let us poke, prod and draw blood given their lack of care for so many years in this world? How can someone that hurts so much still be so loving?"

We don't know how to put a price tag on love, forgiveness, trust, loyalty and joy, but we already find ourselves learning lessons from these three dogs. We at Halo want to give Justa, Zorro and Rosie the chance they deserve at happy and healthy lives. Will you please help us make this not just a dream, but a reality?

Any donation will help. Your support will repair those broken teeth, their roots and pulp exposed. It will help us with the diagnostics and treatment of Justa's heart murmur, likely caused from years of severe dental infections, the bacteria in her blood damaging the valves of her heart. Your donation will help us soothe urine-burned skin from being forced to live in tight quarters. There's no price tag on love, but there is a cost for medical care.

Together we can make heavy burdens lighter. Together we'll watch the story of these three unfold. Together we can make 2010 the year that love and health are the new chapters in those stories.

Rosie (7 yrs. old)

Justa (10 yrs. old)
Zorro (7 yrs. old)

To help make a difference in the lives of Justa, Rosie and Zorro, click here Click here: How You Can Help .

Halo is a registered 501(c)3 non-profit.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good post and good reminder, 'ownedbyhavs'. If you like, you might get better viewing and responses on Havs you have available at HALO if you posted this in a new thread in this 'rescue' section.


----------



## ownedbyhavs (Jun 8, 2008)

*Price Tags*

Hi Marj,
Thanks and I'm new at this so I wasn't sure how to go about posting. I'm still not quite sure how to post is as you said but I will see if I can figure it out. I wanted to add pictures too but I'm not sure how to do that either. 
Kathi


----------

